# Any connecticut smokers in here?



## neens (Apr 7, 2008)

Just trying to find more sources for wood. Its mostly pines around where I am. I cut down the only oak in my yard 2 years ago and am almost out, and no one I know will let me take down there shagbark hickory. Taking down 2 small apple tress in my aunts yard in the next few weeks but im looking for something a little stronger.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 7, 2008)

you pay shipping Neens and I will send you all the mesquite you need!go by a sportsman warehouse they have wood for smoking-not bad priced.


----------



## neens (Apr 8, 2008)

I have looked into that. Its going to cost me an arm and leg to only burn with store bought wood. The only places I found that sell wood are lowes and homedepot.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 8, 2008)

I am a few hours south of you neens.  Apple, cherry and maple are all over the place around here and I would imagine it to be plentiful up your way as well.  Check with your local orchards they are always trimming their fruit trees this time of year and they will usually give you some trimmings for free.


----------



## thors (Apr 8, 2008)

Neens, Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m in Foster, RI about 2 hours north of you.  Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m just getting ready to start cutting some Oak so Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll have a bunch of that in a month or so.  Havenâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t found any Hickory, but I havenâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t searched my property very well yet.  I can shoot you a PM when I have some wood.  Youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]re welcome to come by and grab some.  Will need seasoning of course.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 8, 2008)

Darn TH that's a good price for a 50lb bag. Might have to see how much shipping is to Iowa. Wouldn't mind trying some pecan some day.


----------



## neens (Apr 9, 2008)

tried that last month Joe most orchards were closed for the season and the one that wasnt wanted $300 a cord and I have to pick it up. I also tired all firewood dealers none of them would sell me oak only a mix everything. I have put calls into all the local landscaping business telling them what I am looking for.


----------



## smokinit (Apr 11, 2008)

I usualy get a couple of face cords each year I will try to get some extra as we are not to far from each other.


----------



## neens (Apr 12, 2008)

No need to go out of your way I talked to a friend of mine who heats his house with wood. Hes got some extra oak for me. It should last me until the other wood I have is seasoned.


----------



## chef skip steele (Apr 12, 2008)

call wilson bbq down in fairfield, ct and ask ed where to get some,


----------

